# Winter wonders!



## Equinoxe (Jan 10, 2015)

So, although a lot of things with winter are kind of unpleasant (face freezing off, your car under a huge pile of snow, snow in your boots, whatever), there are at least a few positive things that come with it. Why not discuss this _chilling_ season, then?

First of all, I love those pretty winter wonderland days! I'm willing to risk freezing my fingers to take pictures (like these ones I took this Monday) of that pretty postcard winter look because there's nothing quite like it. Doesn't matter if it's a 'freezing but sunny' or 'everything's in black and white' kinda day, if the world looks like it's covered in frosting, I'm happy. Snow-covered landscapes are oddly soothing.

Another notable thing about winter is that it's actually dark enough at night to see the stars (and northern lights if you're lucky). The sky is that special extra-deep, dark blue colour and you can really feel how huge the universe is. Plus if the moon is around, everything is transformed into a magical land of Not Actually Dark Even Though It's the Middle of the Night. I really wish I had a camera that was as sensitive as the human eye so I could capture those gorgeous late-night moments ;n;


How's _your_ relationship with the cold season (if your country even has one)? Do you love the crunchy kinda sound your boots make in the snow on a cold day, or are you just pissed when literally everything outside is frozen and miserable?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 10, 2015)

tbh it'd be cool if we got a little colder. It only really gets down to 60F here in the day. Apparently it's only snowed down here once in the last two centuries :<


----------



## Dar (Jan 11, 2015)

Including wind chill, it got to -30 degrees Fahrenheit here. Ever since then I haven't liked the season too much.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 11, 2015)

I get that if you grew up in a place that gets loads of snow all the time, it would be annoying. I don't think I could ever get tired of snow, though. It's so pretty and crunchy.

I also generally prefer being cold to being hot. And there's no theoretical limit to how many layers of clothes you can put on if you want to warm up, while if you're too hot there's only so many layers you can take off before you expose your internal organs.

I like the time of day where it's darkish outside and the air is cool. Since night comes earlier in winter (I think? I never really learned which way around it was) that happens more often then.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 11, 2015)

Murkrow said:


> I get that if you grew up in a place that gets loads of snow all the time, it would be annoying. I don't think I could ever get tired of snow, though. It's so pretty and crunchy.
> 
> I also generally prefer being cold to being hot. And there's no theoretical limit to how many layers of clothes you can put on if you want to warm up, while if you're too hot there's only so many layers you can take off before you expose your internal organs.
> 
> I like the time of day where it's darkish outside and the air is cool. Since night comes earlier in winter (I think? I never really learned which way around it was) that happens more often then.


The longest day of the year is the summer solstice, the shortest day is the winter solstice.


----------



## M&F (Jan 11, 2015)

It's not winter where I live. It's high summer. The heat's been scorching, and it's been raining often and heavily. There's been massive thunderstorms more days than not, and even some blackouts. It doesn't always rain this much on summer -- and in fact it was painfully dry last year -- but I suppose weather in a somewhat mountainous region is bound to be prone to large and strange changes.

I do prefer heat to cold, by a large margin. Even the relatively tame winters from here wear me thin -- I couldn't stand living someplace where it's cold enough to snow every year. (And besides, contrary to what seems to be popular sense, excessive heat is much easier to solve than excessive cold; a breeze or a fan do away with much of the hardships of heat, but as far as cold goes, there's no amount of bundling up that ever really solves the problem without leaving you with the opposite problem.)


----------



## Superbird (Jan 11, 2015)

North Carolina? Winter? What?

Whenever we get any snow here - even like a quarter of an inch - the school board goes crazy and cancels school for that day. Sometimes there doesn't even need to be any real snow. Last year the school system ended up canceling literally more than half of the days in February. It was somewhat pathetic.

But the reason for that is that it just doesn't get very cold here. Before January this winter, I don't think the temperature ever actually dropped below freezing. It has lately, but it's only gone down to 20°F or so, so nothing particularly scary.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 11, 2015)

I live in the tropics, but I have experienced winter before, when I was on vacation in Australia five years ago.

Although I went during the tail-end of winter, when the temperature was about 15 Celsius (60 Fahrenheit) in the daytime and 8 Celsius (45 Fahrenheit) at night, well... let's just say that I learned that I prefer the tropics.


----------



## Momo(th) (Jan 11, 2015)

I really dislike the winter, and it's not because I'm super underweight and I'm always super duper cold maybe.

I loove it visually though


----------



## Negrek (Jan 12, 2015)

Winter is the only season I _don't_ like, tbh. I'm definitely someone who likes it hot, and while snow and icicles and Christmas lights and such are all lovely to look at, they would be even better in a season where I wasn't at least mildly chilly 80% of the time.

I will say that it's an excellent excuse to drink copious amounts of hot chocolate. But then again, who really _needs_ an excuse for that?


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 12, 2015)

Negrek said:


> Winter is the only season I _don't_ like, tbh. I'm definitely someone who likes it hot, and while snow and icicles and Christmas lights and such are all lovely to look at, they would be even better in a season where I wasn't at least mildly chilly 80% of the time.
> 
> I will say that it's an excellent excuse to drink copious amounts of hot chocolate. But then again, who really _needs_ an excuse for that?


This pretty much summarises my feelings for winter.  Summer is warm and you can go to the beach, autumn is pretty and somewhat temperate, and spring is mild as well, but winter is just bitterly cold, and there's _snow_.  Snow is pretty to look at, sure, but it's cold and wet, and it makes YOU cold and wet, and it never goes away and it makes the roads bad and wow no snow please.


----------



## Equinoxe (Jan 12, 2015)

Murkrow said:


> I also generally prefer being cold to being hot. And there's no theoretical limit to how many layers of clothes you can put on if you want to warm up, while if you're too hot there's only so many layers you can take off before you expose your internal organs.


This kinda sums up my feelings about the cold/hot thing. It' practically impossible for me to think or function if it's really hot, so cold is much better (and wearing a blanket like a cape is the best thing).


Winter manages to make anything car-related terrible, always. The roads are gross, your car is covered in snow if it's not in a garage 24/7, windows get foggy and all that jazz (oh how I _love_ scraping ice off the windshield). 

As a general rule, I like experiencing winter for a little while; a few pretty, snowy days and winter-y weeks are okay but when it just goes on and on it starts to get on my nerves. Autumn could last half a year and I wouldn't complain, though :D


----------



## Autumn (Jan 13, 2015)

I live in NC like Superbird, so we haven't felt winter yet this year haha

I did go to Pittsburgh though and went skiing! I have some pictures which I'll upload here later.


----------



## Vholvek (Jan 22, 2015)

In South Carolina, snow is like a once in a blue moon kinda thing. We had it the year we moved here, and supposedly it was the first time in like forever. Same thing happened when we moved to North Carolina. Snow the first year, none the other two. But we're moving to _back_ to Germany now, and it snows like Arendelle in Germany. I loveeeeee snow, so this is great. Not for Dazel, but for me.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't really like the cold. It makes me immobile and very unmotivated. Even though it doesn't snow here and would be warm compared to people who live in places that actually have real seasons. Here, we have two seasons: Summer and Kinda Cold. There is no Autumn or Spring. I always assumed when I was younger that the four seasons were just things that were made up for TV and such, and didn't actually exist.

I prefer it when it's a more breezy moderate temperature than cold or hot, but I'd rather be hot as we are much better equipped to handle it. We have an AC that blows basically all the time. But now, things are to that nice temperature because we're making a slow transition back into Summer from Semi-Cold, so I'm having a pretty good time. You look outside, and there's nothing but sunlight, some palm trees, and a nice breeze.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 24, 2015)

Where I live 'cold as balls' is considered the average. 

So winter really isn't that much of a thing.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 24, 2015)

Phantom said:


> Where I live 'cold as balls' is considered the average.
> 
> So winter really isn't that much of a thing.


Or maybe you could say that it just happens to be winter most of the time!

Which reminds me, when I was small I wasn't sure if "winter" referred to the cold weather season or if it specifically meant the months of December, January and February.

So I wasn't sure if it was the case that in the southern hemisphere, winter happened in August, or if winter still happened at the same time of year, it was just hot during winter.

But every time I asked anyone they'd laugh and make fun of me for being dumb :(


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 25, 2015)

Equinoxe said:


> So, although a lot of things with winter are kind of unpleasant (face freezing off, your car under a huge pile of snow, snow in your boots, whatever), there are at least a few positive things that come with it. Why not discuss this _chilling_ season, then?
> 
> First of all, I love those pretty winter wonderland days! I'm willing to risk freezing my fingers to take pictures (like these ones I took this Monday) of that pretty postcard winter look because there's nothing quite like it. Doesn't matter if it's a 'freezing but sunny' or 'everything's in black and white' kinda day, if the world looks like it's covered in frosting, I'm happy. Snow-covered landscapes are oddly soothing.
> 
> ...





> So, although a lot of things with winter are kind of unpleasant (face  freezing off, your car under a huge pile of snow, snow in your boots,  whatever), there are at least a few positive things that come with it.  Why not discuss this _chilling_ season, then?





> snow in your boots,  whatever), there are at least a few positive things that come with it.  Why not discuss this _chilling_ season, then?





> there are at least a few positive things that come with it





> at least a few positive things





> positive





> *positive*


vomits blood

No but really there isn't much positive about winter for me. It's really nothing but three months of me not getting out of bed, wallowing in depression and being really really fucking cold. I have zero cold tolerance. It's awful. I don't even think snow is pretty, I just think it's kinda bland looking.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jan 25, 2015)

seasons in perth are kind of just on a sliding scale between 40C and raining, so we don't really get much of an autumn/spring thing going. You only really notice it when european trees start doing their 'leaves go brown' thing in autumn. metropolitan perth gets to like zero or -5 at its coldest in like the early morning, so it's not much to write home about. I just really love how much it rains.


----------

